
On Dennis Ritchie: A conversation with Brian Kernighan - Anon84
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/10/on-dennis-ritchie-a-conversati.html
======
initself
"Kernighan's and Ritchie's seminal work came in the 1970s, when Kernighan said
the computer field still presented "low-hanging fruit." Partly because they
and their cohorts did so well, we don't have much more to do in the basic
computer development that underlies the ever-changing cornucopia of protocols
and applications that are the current focus of programmers. New algorithms
will continue to develop, particularly thanks to the growth of multiprocessing
and especially heterogeneous processors. New operating system constructs will
be needed in those environments too. But most of the field has moved away from
basic computer science toward various applications that deal directly with
real-world activities."

That last line prevents me from tarrying with C as much as I think I should,
in the real world. I've ready my K&R, done a number of its exercises, read
some other books by the same publisher, but I keep coming to Perl for all my
real world work. I guess I work at too high of a level for C to really come
into my sphere.

